
Paul Graham speaking at Stanford on Wednesday (4/11/07 - 5:30PM) - brett
http://ases.stanford.edu/summit_2007_graham.shtml
======
danielha
Is "Understanding Investors" going to be a based off a brand new essay, Paul?
Sounds interesting -- I think I might go check this one out.

Max Levchin is also going to be presenting in the morning; see the schedule:
<http://ases.stanford.edu/summit_2007_schedule.shtml>

------
epall
Can some random person just sign up and go or do you need to be connected to
the event somehow?

~~~
pg
Anyone can go. My talk's probably going to be lousy, though, because I've
spent the last several days doing nothing but reading applications.

------
python_kiss
Why do all the good things happen only at Stanford? Hopefully someone will
make a bootleg video of this and spread the wisdom through torrents.

~~~
mattjaynes
Don't worry, I'm planning to podcast it and post it here sometime that night
;)

------
brett
their RSVP page: <http://ases.stanford.edu/speaker_eventrsvp.shtml>

------
RyanGWU82
Awesome, thanks for posting this. :)

------
andreyf
Video, please?

~~~
danielha
Hang on, it hasn't happened yet. :)

